# Happy Saint Valenboom’s Day!!!



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

All right my minions, it is time for the LOB to show their love of Puff and their love of Chaos for Saint Valenboom's Day. 

Thanks to Brain's Christmas gift of a random number generator we have the perfect way to celebrate Saint Valenboom's Day. I have selected the last 25 noobs from the NST and the last 25 noobs from the Noob PIF and entered them into the machine. Each of you will be randomly assigned one, or two noobs by the machine.

Launch the warning letters today and the bombs Monday!!!

Let Chaos reign!!!

MUWAHAHA!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!

*MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*

Happy Saint Valenboom's Day!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Thank you for our assignments Professor... Pinky, it's beginning... Launch our two warning letters!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! Launched!!! Poor innocent noobs...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmm interesante!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow... the "Professor" makes another appearance! I guess I can tune in for this one...


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

As soon as Brainy posts directly after Professor Chaos I keep seeing his two little gerbils from the episodes. Is it only me that does that?

Also, this will be fun to follow. Explodining is funs


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)




----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been wanting to post this forever... I can't wait any longer. :lol:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

HugSeal said:


> As soon as Brainy posts directly after Professor Chaos I keep seeing his two little gerbils from the episodes. Is it only me that does that?
> 
> Also, this will be fun to follow. Explodining is funs


*Brain:* We are not those minions...


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Just pulled up a seat!!!! Popcorn is a popping!!!! Nice vid Josh....."NOT THOSE MINIONS" HHHAAAHHHAA, LMAO!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

and to think that Cupid uses a bow and arrow....what a freakin' lightweight.

let the amateurs dole out the flowers and candy..let the Legion of BOOM!!! give the gift that keeps on giving...MAILBOX SHRAPNEL!!!

HAPPY VALENBOOM DAY, NOOBS!!!..MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I might still believe in Santa Claus but I don't believe there really is a so called "Professor Chaos"!!!:mmph::lalala:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I might still believe in Santa Claus but I don't believe there really is a so called "Professor Chaos"!!!:mmph::lalala:


oh, so I suppose some Interweb gremlin was on his coffee break and decided to post above, Numbnuts?

The Professor is an incredibly busy mastermind super-villain and doesn't have all day to post et infinitum, Numbuts...we at the LOB are eternally grateful to him for making the time to help we, his loyal minions, make the world safer for Chaos and Mayhem and guide us down the dark path of BOOM!!!

LONG LIVE CHAOS!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

figment of your imagination!!! I don't see any other LOB's posting about this so called, non existent, "Professor" ???hoto:???


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> figment of your imagination!!! I don't see any other LOB's posting about this so called, non existent, "Professor" ???hoto:???


wait for it.....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing says chaos like a random number generator. Good thinking Professor! You might as well relinquish you power to Pinny Me, he could come up with a more chaotic plan than this.



Professor Chaos said:


> All right my minions, it is time for the LOB to show their love of Puff and their love of Chaos for Saint Valenboom's Day.
> 
> Thanks to Brain's Christmas gift of a random number generator we have the perfect way to celebrate Saint Valenboom's Day. I have selected the last 25 noobs from the NST and the last 25 noobs from the Noob PIF and entered them into the machine. Each of you will be randomly assigned one, or two noobs by the machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL Mike!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i always thought prof. chaos and squid 007 retired.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait. I was on the NST within the last 25 participants! :behindsofa:eep:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i always thought prof. chaos and squid 007 retired.


were the identities ever flushed out? I figure pete is Chaos.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I still think Chaos is someone's kid and the ask him stuff and whatever ridiculous stuff he comes up with, they do.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i always thought prof. chaos and squid 007 retired.


*Brain: *Squid 007 retired, but the Professor has not. Diference is that the Professor never gets his hands dirty with bombing directly, or taunting people to find him. He's just our commander... He creates our team events...



TommyTree said:


> Wait, wait, wait. I was on the NST within the last 25 participants! :behindsofa:eep:


*Brain:* Yes you were, but did the machine select you from the list of 50?!?



Cigar Noob said:


> were the identities ever flushed out? I figure pete is Chaos.


*Brain: *The Professor is not one of our members, just our commander... As to squid 007, Pinky and I are still pretty sure we got him...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> Wait, wait, wait. I was on the NST within the last 25 participants! :behindsofa:eep:


Me too Tom. And I just got and fixed my po box (Thank you again Bob (Trilobyte), now if only the weather will warm up) eep:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

LONG LIVE CHAOS!!!!

And I so love Valenboom's Day! When all the noobs around there world are busy cowering behind their couches waiting for their mailboxs to explode and send burning hot shrapnel through the front of their homes and neighbors. Hopefully they wear their special Kevlar undergarments just in case.

Orders enacted Professor! The letter is in the mail! mua...ha...ha...BAZINGA!



TommyTree said:


> Wait, wait, wait. I was on the NST within the last 25 participants! :behindsofa:eep:





lostdog13 said:


> Me too Tom. And I just got and fixed my po box (Thank you again Bob (Trilobyte), now if only the weather will warm up) eep:


Interesting....:evil:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

My letters are in the air as well. Chaos was very kind with who it assigned me. Mwahahahaha


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok this looks like fun opcorn:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Wait, so it sounds like there's hope for me. Okay, I won't send away my neighbors just yet.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Wait, so it sounds like there's hope for me. Okay, I won't send away my neighbors just yet.


okay, but don't say that we didn't warn you....Chaos plays no favorites, yaknow.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

First the Squids got me  and then I find this little Valentine from Trilobyte. Hmmmm I wonder if the return address is really his? All I can say is


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

HAHAHA! That's awesome...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> First the Squids got me  and then I find this little Valentine from Trilobyte. Hmmmm I wonder if the return address is really his? All I can say is


Great picture! LOL


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

That's hilarious.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I forgot to mention how warm and fuzzy the note was on the inside. Words like "flowers", "candy" and "boom". Wait a minute, I don't ever remember that last word being on those little candy hearts.


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

OH SNAP!! I just got a message that my mailbox will be blown to pieces.. help!!!! I'm a rookie - any tips on reinforcing my mailbox?


----------



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

corpsegrinder said:


> OH SNAP!! I just got a message that my mailbox will be blown to pieces.. help!!!! I'm a rookie - any tips on reinforcing my mailbox?


I believe I assigned you to the_brain. Good luck.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

Professor Chaos said:


> I believe I assigned you to the_brain. Good luck.
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


That is correct.. does he have a reputation for being devastating or you think I'll get away with a scratch?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

corpsegrinder said:


> OH SNAP!! I just got a message that my mailbox will be blown to pieces.. help!!!! I'm a rookie - any tips on reinforcing my mailbox?


simple answer...no


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I still think Chaos is someone's kid and the ask him stuff and whatever ridiculous stuff he comes up with, they do.


BRILLIANT!! SHEER F*$#ING GENIUS!!! I LOVE IT!

Also... happened to get this little warning in the mailbox... the mailbox I just rebuilt!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

You think with all the pictures of the Professor and orders from the Professor in this thread that Shawn's figured out who the Professor is yet?


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Got my warning shot yesterday! You guys are relentless.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

corpsegrinder said:


> That is correct.. does he have a reputation for being devastating or you think I'll get away with a scratch?


Probably just a scratch. Sure.

As in: scratched off the face of the planet! Nice almost getting to know you, DC.

:ss


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

corpsegrinder said:


> That is correct.. does he have a reputation for being devastating or you think I'll get away with a scratch?


HAHAHAHAHA, just a scratch?...yes, I'm sure you'll just get a small scratch 

/sarcasm

The_Brain is the cofounder of the BEST, and most NOTORIOUS, Bombing group ever conceived of by mouse and pinheaded goon...that should tell you what you might expect. Though, I guess he could have decided to be 'nice' on V-Day...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Warning has been received; went and reinforced my po box. Hopefully I did a good enough job. Funny, a dog being so scared of a little mouse.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Staxed said:


> The_Brain is the cofounder of the BEST, and most NOTORIOUS, Bombing group ever conceived of by mouse and pinheaded goon...
> /sarcasm


There, that's better.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> There, that's better.


I'm going to unplug your dryer if you don't watch it.


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

-zzrrzrz- thissss iss DC -zzzrrzrrzr- incoming transmission from space -zzzzrrrzrz- i got bombed off the planet by -zrzrzrrzzzzzzzrrzrz- *the brain* -zzrrzzrzrz- life support is holding -zrrrzzzzzzzzzrz- requesting assistance


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thought I felt a rumble to the east a couple hours ago. Enjoy the view up there DC!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> You think with all the pictures of the Professor and orders from the Professor in this thread that Shawn's figured out who the Professor is yet?


in a word.....no


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I'm going to attach a card your dryer and then blow it up if you don't watch it.


there, that's better


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

KABOOM!!! RIP my mailbox... thanx Trilobyte 

the destruction is as follows:

























Devastation Details:
Fidelis Maduro 
Liga Privada No.9 (1 of my fave blends)
PDR Liga Cubana #5
Alec Bradley Fine & Rare (heard alot about these. It's 1 of the few ABs we don't have... lookin forward to it)
LP Undercrown (haven't tried these yet but if I can find something as good as LP @ 1/2 the price - woohoo!)
La Aurora 1903 Sapphire (WOW! I think that's all I can say!)

Thanks so much Bob! Awesome bomb!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! Very nice hit Bob!!

Enjoy those Alyssa, and hope that all is well with you and your familia.


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Nov 17, 2011)

You guys (more specifically Belligerent Cupcake) sure know how to get a guy in trouble with the wife!!! 

I got a call on valentine's day asking "Who the @#%%Q is {Insert Belligerent Cupcake's Real Name Here} and why is she sending you a cutesy letter on Valentine's Day?!?!?"

Me, not recognizing the name probably made a few stupefied noises while trying to figure out who it was and then said "I don't know, just open it".... 

"What the ......" I heard on the other end of the phone "There's heart shaped glitter all over the floor" "This letter says something about blowing up our mailbox!"

I just busted up laughing... explained what it was and that I may be getting a few boxes in the next couple of days....

What makes this even funnier is Belligerent Cupcake is from Indiana, where I just spent a week on business about a month ago... (Though I was in Carmel, not sure how far that is from Lebanon) so the fact that the return address matched some place my wife knew I'd just been added to the questionable nature of the unopened letter...

Thanks guys, I'll be posting pics of the carnage shortly


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow! Mark's story is an instant CLASSIC! One of the unforeseen hazards of this pastime, huh?

Love it when life works out in funny little ways like this. Tell your wife "Welcome to PUFF!" for us, Mark!

:ss


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome story Mark. Maybe the little scare Cupcake gave her, will help her realize her love for you, all the more. Man, the love is being spread all around by Puff.com.


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow! That is classic! The 1st package I got from a Puff member, I had to try to explain it to my ever-cynical husband who still does not quite have a grasp on the generosity, hospitality & commeraderie this forum emanates & evokes. He's the affirmative, "you don't anything for free & there's something nefarious going on if you do" guy & although he will probably always be that way, he's stopped giving me the third degree when I walk in with a box.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

There was a rumble in the very zip code that I live in, yesterday in fact, but he hasn't posted yet....never posted my launch confirmation so this message is just to let all the nay-sayers know that the LOB is still at full strength


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

well, look like mine has been 'delivered'...but the mailman left a delivery notice to come pick it up...blah!...now more waiting


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> There was a rumble in the very zip code that I live in, yesterday in fact, but he hasn't posted yet....never posted my launch confirmation so this message is just to let all the nay-sayers know that the LOB is still at full strength


That rumble that you heard was my front door and entryway being obliterated. My children unwittingly brought the bomb into the house with the rest of the mail. They escaped without any physical damage but I don't think they'll be in any hurry to pick up the mail for a while. 







As you can see in the photo, the devastation was extensive. Thank you very much Joe.

Mark; My wife and I were joking about this happening. I'm glad you were able to explain it.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

That is an excellent and varied selection of smokes - nice work, Daniel. And welcome, Darrel!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I surrender: Valenboom


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

TrmptPlyr said:


> You guys (more specifically Belligerent Cupcake) sure know how to get a guy in trouble with the wife!!!
> 
> I got a call on valentine's day asking "Who the @#%%Q is {Insert Belligerent Cupcake's Real Name Here} and why is she sending you a cutesy letter on Valentine's Day?!?!?"
> 
> ...


...I'm sure the heart-shaped and "love" stickers all over the envelope didn't help.... bahahahaha! I made the comment to Dan that morning, "boy, this could really get him in trouble with the wife!"

Glad all is well in the TrmptPlyr household now! Tell Mrs. TrmptPlyr hello from the LOB! :biggrin:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

So, once again proving that LOB on LOB action is never forbidden, I received this from Trilobyte yesterday, to my utter dismay:









Following a mere day behind, was this:









Big boom talk aside, I really appreciated the gesture, Bob! I had a rough day today, and it was wonderful to come home to a package filled with tiny little goodies and a draw tool. I was so excited to try the CAO Flavors that I had to light one up tonight. 








They're a fun little smoke! Thanks for making my day (again), Bob!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

DarrelMorris said:


> That rumble that you heard was my front door and entryway being obliterated. My children unwittingly brought the bomb into the house with the rest of the mail. They escaped without any physical damage but I don't think they'll be in any hurry to pick up the mail for a while.
> View attachment 37247
> 
> As you can see in the photo, the devastation was extensive. Thank you very much Joe.
> ...


Actually I had comitted to bomb someone else, but they didn't have their address posted, so I went hunting in the noob forum. When I found you were in Riverside, then saw your zip was the same as mine, I couldn't resist. I'm glad you enjoyed being destroyed....BTW...I didn't have any viaje zombies, which are on your wishlist, but that viaje skull and bones is a great example of the REALLY strong viaje lines. So do yourself a favor and smoke that one after a good, heavy meal. I'm glad you liked the RSS B, I just happen to have a box of the A's and a box of the C's too, and you just happen to live close by so hit me up if you want to try those or anything else in my humi...and I do suggest you research Ron Stacy....we all love it when noobs figure out who he is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm glad that the ValenBoom made your day Mrs. Cupcake. I read in your last review about your need for a draw tool so I thought this was a great opportunity to remedy that. I hope you and Mr. Cupcake had a wonderful ValenBoom's day.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr. Cupcake? me thinks that Dan may see a cause for some more LOB on LOB violence for that comment...we are, after all, a quite unstable and unpredictable group of chaos causing individuals


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Research Ron Stacy? Wait....is Shuckins Ron Stacy?


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

DarrelMorris said:


> Research Ron Stacy? Wait....is Shuckins Ron Stacy?


Yes, yes he is.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

DarrelMorris said:


> Research Ron Stacy? Wait....is Shuckins Ron Stacy?












By George! I think he's got it!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

DarrelMorris said:


> Research Ron Stacy? Wait....is Shuckins Ron Stacy?


Told you we all loved it when noobs figure this out....We are pretty proud to be in the same community with Ron, welcome to the club...and if you ever want to buy any Sultan's, Ron's the guy you want to talk to...trust us on this one!


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey I know this thread has been dead a while but I want to say thanks to trilobyte for the sticks he sent my way, very generous. The awesome part is they came as a complete surprise, with out any investment on my part. You guys really know how to spread around the wealth. Thanks again!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Another great hit, Trilo! I love the CAO Brazilia and the San Cristobal - hope you enjoy them, Chris!


----------

